# I'm torn on budget espresso grinders... Rok gc grinder?



## Jamie.oc (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi all!

I've got about £150 to play with for a budget espresso grinder (most likely second hand).

I'm liking the look of the Rok gc grinder and not too fussed about having to hand grind 

Although i'm wondering if there are any other options worth considering at this sort of price.(I will only be using this grinder for espresso).

I also toyed with the idea of picking up a well used mazzer doser grinder and converting it to a single dosing grinder.

Any advice will be greatly appreciated,

Jamie


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

There's an Iberital MC2 in the for sale section well under your budget and they're supposed to be pretty good for espresso grinding.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

MKII mignon should be around that price. I've sold Varios for that before though many ask for more.


----------



## Jamie.oc (Jun 18, 2020)

Cheers guys.

@Jason11 I'll have a look, cheers! Seen a few for sale on various pages, i'll investigate!

@catpuccino I'll keep my eyes peeled for a mignon, they seem decent for the money! 10/10 on the looks department as well


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

100% push the budget and get the 1zpresso jx pro

But for an extra £40 on that theres the eurka migno manual


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

1 do you travel? 2 sometime in the future V60, 3. My choice is a Hand grinder


----------



## Jamie.oc (Jun 18, 2020)

@Cuprajake Yeah I do like the look of the jx pro, although a mignon is very tempting if I can pick one up 2nd hand for less than £200


----------



## Jamie.oc (Jun 18, 2020)

@Jony Its main purpose will be espresso so at home mainly, but if it can cope with filter than will be a bonus! I've got a cheap amazon hand grinder at the mo which I use for V60, Chemex and aeropress fairly successfully.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well Just buy a Hand grinder, I have my Feld 2 stonking grinder next up the ladder will be Kinu M47 which I will have in the next month or so.


----------



## Jamie.oc (Jun 18, 2020)

Sounds like a good option to be fair! Think that maybe the route to go down if a mignon or similar doesn't pop up.


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Also look at Made By Knock's 'Feld 47 Travel'. Excellent grind quality and consistency, same Italmill burr-set as the Kinus and often on sale for <£150. You need to keep an eye on their site and Instagram acct as they only make a few at a time, and don't expect much (if anything) by way of customer communications.


----------



## Jamie.oc (Jun 18, 2020)

@Skizz Oo okay, i'll keep an eye out! I think even if i don't get a hand grinder this time round I will definitely pick on up in the foreseeable future. You seem to get a lot of value for money.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

There's someone saying the Jx is better than the Mignon on another thread. Not really sure myself but wouldn't be surprised. I think I'd have regarded my Lido E as an upgrade on the Mignon if I were making the switch directly to it. Give the JX a go.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I am in the process of making some videos comparing various Mignon models (it is a super common question so I thought this might help).

I will have an open box Specialita, Silenzio and Manuale to part with at the end of this week that I will be offering with a discount if you can stretch your budget a touch.

David


----------



## Jamie.oc (Jun 18, 2020)

@BlackCatCoffee Oo I may be interested, how much would you be looking for?

It also depends on if I nab a grinder later, got my eye on a rancilio md50 but depends on how much the price rises 😊


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Rob1 said:


> There's someone saying the Jx is better than the Mignon on another thread. Not really sure myself but wouldn't be surprised. I think I'd have regarded my Lido E as an upgrade on the Mignon if I were making the switch directly to it. Give the JX a go.


That was probably me. I have a mk2 Mignon and for the dark roast coffees that I favour I am seeing improvements in the cup and nicer looking grind quality using the JX pro. It suits me to hand grind my beans but it's not necessarily better for everyone.

I took a bit of a punt on the JX pro when one came up on here as I had just watched DavecUK's review on YouTube. Glad I did though as I couldn't be happier with it.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie.oc (Jun 18, 2020)

@ChilledMatt ; that's interesting to hear, it is a nice looking little grinder, I may well give it a punt. Although I'm not desperate so will keeping all options open for the moment. Does look good though! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Jamie.oc said:


> @ChilledMatt ; that's interesting to hear, it is a nice looking little grinder, I may well give it a punt. Although I'm not desperate so will keeping all options open for the moment. Does look good though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not very often I rave about something on the internet.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie.oc (Jun 18, 2020)

All sorted now chaps. Thank you for all the advice!

I went for a Mignon manuale off @BlackCatCoffee in the end. Pretty excited to have a play about with it!

Although that's not to say a hand grinder is totally ruled out, it's definitely on the list to get at some point! N+1 and all that (not sure if its the same with coffee stuff, as it is with bikes!) 🤪


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

Jamie.oc said:


> All sorted now chaps. Thank you for all the advice!
> 
> I went for a Mignon manuale off @BlackCatCoffee in the end. Pretty excited to have a play about with it!
> 
> Although that's not to say a hand grinder is totally ruled out, it's definitely on the list to get at some point! N+1 and all that (not sure if its the same with coffee stuff, as it is with bikes!) 🤪


 I'm struggling to think of anything that the N+1 rule does NOT apply to, to be fair.

Cycles, motorbikes, cameras, hi-fi, power tools, bottles of gin, . . .

Thank goodness I've got an understanding wife.

That's it! I don't apply N+1 to spouses or children - every rule deserves one exception.

Regards,

John


----------

